# Enneatypes and brain chemistry (Type affects brain chemistry)



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Doctor Eric Schulz has theorized the brain chemistry and enneatype are related and the answer is: Different Enneatypes have different levels of various chemicals which is directly related to their behavior. 

For starters the Assertive group (3,7,8) has a higher level of dopamine. Individuals who have higher levels of dopamine will feel greater satisfaction from receiving rewards and also are more prone to addictions as well. It is important to note that extroverts tend to (but not in all cases) have higher levels of dopamine in their brain. Dopamine is used in medicine as a drug that speeds up heart rate and blood pressure as well. Individuals with higher dopamine levels also have a diminished perception of pain and also tend to be less inhibited. 

The Positive outlook group (2,7,9) have higher levels of Serotonin. Serotonin is responsible for the chills you feel when you are happy. The goal of several anti-depressant medications is to increase the levels of serotonin which does cause a more euphoric feel. 

The chemical Norepinephrine is found to have higher concentrations in the Head Triad (5,6,7). This chemical affects the brains fight or flight responses and in elevated doses will cause greater amounts of anxiety along with mental stimulation. This is exactly why the head triad feels immense feeling of dread and has an active mind. 

There is alot more information so if you are interested take a look at the source. 
Source: http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/articles/NArtTina.asp#.UQxLI6U800I


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

What about type four and one?


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

CataclysmSolace said:


> What about type four and one?


Type 1:
*Seretonin: *Medium Activity. Stable mood neutral sense of well-being.
*Norepinephrine: *Low activity. Low anxiety, deliberate thinking,
*Dopamine: *Medium confidence. Adequate drive, energy, & endurance.

Type 4:
*Seretonin: *Low activity. Low sense of well-being, reactive, moody, aggressive.
*Norepinephrine: *Medium activity. Some anxiety, good arousal level, stimulated but not restless
*DOpamine: *Low confidence, drive, energy, & endurance.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, I don't think this has actually been proven yet:



> In this article we will outline our theory on the biological basis of personality based on the Enneagram. We believe that this theory is an important step towards identifying the chemical and genetic "elements" that form the basis of personality.
> [...]
> *This is a rough draft of our theory on the biological basis of personality that raises more questions than it answers.* There have, however, been tantalizing recent reports in the scientific literature correlating certain personality traits with the activity of these three neurotransmitters. We are about to begin our own research project utilizing functional MRI to look for correlation between Enneagram defined personality traits and the activity of these three neurotransmitters.


It's interesting and I'd love to look at an actual study if there's any in the works. Though... At a glance, even type 1 seems off, as medium serotonin (as they describe it) doesn't seem right for a frustration type, and low norepinephrine probably wouldn't show up in SP-first 1s who are said to be anxious.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Paradigm said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think this has actually been proven yet:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting and I'd love to look at an actual study if there's any in the works. Though... At a glance, even type 1 seems off, as medium serotonin (as they describe it) doesn't seem right for a frustration type, and low norepinephrine probably wouldn't show up in SP-first 1s who are said to be anxious.


I edited the post to reflect this piece of info.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

I think there's something to this--I honestly believe enneagram is caused by an individual's particular brain chemistry, but I don't know if it owes to the 3 hormones postulated by the authors. I'd imagine those fluctuate throughout the course of the day.

Still, I'm interested in reading this stuff, so thanks for the post. We may yet one day find a scientific basis for this.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

SharkT00th said:


> Doctor Eric Schulz has theorized the brain chemistry and enneatype are related and the answer is: Different Enneatypes have different levels of various chemicals which is directly related to their behavior.
> 
> For starters the Assertive group (3,7,8) has a higher level of dopamine. Individuals who have higher levels of dopamine will feel greater satisfaction from receiving rewards and also are more prone to addictions as well. It is important to note that extroverts tend to (but not in all cases) have higher levels of dopamine in their brain. Dopamine is used in medicine as a drug that speeds up heart rate and blood pressure as well. Individuals with higher dopamine levels also have a diminished perception of pain and also tend to be less inhibited.
> 
> ...


According to this then, 7's are pumped up to the max :crazy:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Totally agree with @holyrockthrower 
I have read about that before. Unfortunately, I have a serotonin imbalance >.< (Does it make me untypable? )


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Totally agree with @_holyrockthrower_
> I have read about that before. Unfortunately, I have a serotonin imbalance >.< (Does it make me untypable? )


Type 6's have low serotonin. According to this article all types within the reactive triad (4,6,8) have low serotonin so perhaps this is why they need to test the reactions of others because they are looking for a serotonin exchange.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> Type 6's have low serotonin. According to this article all types within the reactive triad (4,6,8) have low serotonin so perhaps this is why they need to test the reactions of others because they are looking for a serotonin exchange.


Lol interesting observation, but my imbalance is not enneagram related :laughing: it's pathological :c


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I haven't had my brain scanned or whatever. I would generally say that I have lower Dopamine levels then "Medium". Considering that I have no drive, purpose, desires and that I generally have poor level so self-esteem....sense ever.

In fact. Based on that, I would say that I am a 4 then.

I am lukewarm to this.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> According to this then, 7's are pumped up to the max :crazy:


Wheeee!! :wink:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Pucca said:


> Wheeee!! :wink:


And they said RedBull gives you wings :tongue:


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

So reading that article, as a type 5 I apparently have high norepinepherine (focused thinking) - yet my comprehension and concentration skills suck. I mean, I can focus pretty well if I'm interested in something (or motivated, which equates to dopamine). Granted, I was through PTSD, ADHD, depression, and missed school for 3 years, so it's been hard to catch up with grades and things. Does anyone know how depression and things affect high norepinepherine levels? I'm a total ametur when it comes to psychology (I don't even know what a neurotransmitter is).


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

sinsandsecrets said:


> So reading that article, as a type 5 I apparently have high norepinepherine (focused thinking) - yet my comprehension and concentration skills suck. I mean, I can focus pretty well if I'm interested in something (or motivated, which equates to dopamine). Granted, I was through PTSD, ADHD, depression, and missed school for 3 years, so it's been hard to catch up with grades and things. Does anyone know how depression and things affect high norepinepherine levels? I'm a total ametur when it comes to psychology (I don't even know what a neurotransmitter is).


Always negatively. Depression is caused by low dopamine levels so your overall attitude to do things is lowered which is why long-term clinical depression can cause apathy.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> Doctor Eric Schulz has theorized the brain chemistry and enneatype are related and the answer is: Different Enneatypes have different levels of various chemicals which is directly related to their behavior.
> 
> For starters the Assertive group (3,7,8) has a higher level of dopamine. Individuals who have higher levels of dopamine will feel greater satisfaction from receiving rewards and also are more prone to addictions as well. It is important to note that extroverts tend to (but not in all cases) have higher levels of dopamine in their brain. Dopamine is used in medicine as a drug that speeds up heart rate and blood pressure as well. Individuals with higher dopamine levels also have a diminished perception of pain and also tend to be less inhibited.
> 
> ...


It's actually the case that extraverts and risk takers have lower dopamine levels; therefore, they need an external stimulus to generate what they can't naturally. But, to the larger point, I feel brain chemistry _affects_ type more than vice versa.


----------

